# Bearded dragon puke



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

I think this is puke, this is the second one I have found in 2 weeks.

Is this normal? I think he is still getting used to his new environment.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Are you sure it's not a piece of poo?


----------



## Samson87 (Mar 29, 2011)

That looks like dried poop to me ! Their puke is watery and has a weird smell. Looks a bit like spit with bits of food in it


----------



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

If its poop, its different from his other poops.

And this was almost an inch long, is that normal for a 6 month old? 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

It could have dried and separated from the rest of the poo and been kicked out on it's own. Still say it's poo rather than sick.


----------



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks

I will take a pic of the other thing, when he does it.


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

*yeah*



Debbie1962 said:


> It could have dried and separated from the rest of the poo and been kicked out on it's own. Still say it's poo rather than sick.


this definetly looks like a piece of dried poop nothing t worry about I would sy but if you are worried keep and closer eye on him or take it to the vets.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

If you're worried about it then I suggest a fecal test. Also, if you think the Dragon is being sick make sure all the temps are double checked, as wrong temps can sometimes trigger this.


----------

